

Programming language power versus genome: can they be compared? - hxa7241
http://www.hxa.name/notes/note-hxa7241-20091019T2052.html

======
yannis
When you ponder over introns (junk DNA), one can see a comparison with
programs that have been written by various programmers and have large sections
commented out, or classes and routines that linger along and no-one uses
anymore, although it did pass my mind a couple of times that these sections
are just 'comments'.

Looking at DNA from a different angle it is data+code.

The nearest comparison in my mind is a zillion individual erhlang programs
working concurrently with the output, not always very predictable.

Another similarity to programming is bugs!

